# Camper TV Reception



## owen (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi.

My 1996 Nomad camper is parked in a year round trailer park. My TV reception is hot and cold. On a good day, I can scan 16 channels, but on a bad day, I only will recieve 5 channels with the rest saying low signal. My question is since I crank the antenna up and down, do you think the co-ax cable connecting the antenna and camper is frayed internaly? Is this a normal co-ax? Should I repalce it? Where can I find it if it is a special all weather co-ax?

Thanks


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

One thing, an easy test would be to take an antenna with you up there and just set it outside, use a known good coaxial cable from the tv to the antenna you brought and see how that works out.

I guess its possible to get that bad frayed over time, but its hard to imagine it happening. Have you checked the connectors everywhere, thats usually the culprit for me, not the cable itself. Is this a new thing since the whole digital TV deal, or has it been happening a while?


----------



## owen (Sep 23, 2010)

*TV Reception*

It is hard to say since the digital thing. Before, I recieved 5 channels but never moved the antenna. Now, I can get many more if I turn the antenna, which I am. Some days I get great reception, some days I don't. I will try a regular antenna with a new co-ax and run it out side and see if if helps.

Thanks:10220:


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

the new digital channels are all in the former UHF range. Make sure your "legacy" antenna is intended to received UHF signals.


----------

